# Tucson MECA roll call!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

So which of you are planning to be at The Specialists show at Hooters on Tanque Verde this Saturday? Please let me if you're attending as a competitor, if you plan to display your vehicle for charity, or to display as one of the Specialists manufacturer vendors, or just come and check it out. 

Please come and support a wonderful charity, the Melonhead Foundation for the families of childhood cancer patients, have some wings, and keep the momentum of sound offs going strong! We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

